# Supposed canting on Salomon Holograms?



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I just received a pair of 2013 Holograms and so far they look pretty great. I'll be trying them out next week and maybe post a review.

One thing that puts me off a bit is that according to the Salomon website they're supposed to have 2.5 degrees canting. The footbed looks all even. I even used a bubble level to see if they have some kind of canting but I just can't find any canting there. Compared to my Rome Targas where you can see the canting with your bare eye there's just no canting there.

There's two reasons I can imagine why that is: 1. there was an older batch of bindings and they added the canting afterwards. Or 2. they're using some kind of simmer down canting which only works when you're strapped in. The kind that Forum and Burton use. Though the footbed is a bit slim and doesn't seem to have enough room to offer that option.

Does anybody else have this problem or know why the canting seems to be missing?

Cheers


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Put them both on a flat surface, take a picture going across the flat surface, post it.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry, can't take any pictures until tomorrow night. But you can believe me, there's no visible canting. I just measured the height of the footbed on both the inner side (where your big toe is) and outer side (where your pinky toe is) of each binding, both front and back. If there were canting the outer side of the footbed would have to be a bit higher than the inner side. They're 1.7cm all the way through.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would definitely contact where you gotbthem or solomon for replacement or explanation.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They are not canted. Salomon knows this. I dont know if they were supposed to be and arent, or they never were and the website/catalogue guy blew it.

The soft heelcup does quite a lot to mimic the canted effect though since they're that much softer laterally than standard bindings. To be honest I kinda wonder if it would just feel wierd to have the soft heelcup and canting in the same binding. I'm content without it on Holograms and Districts.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Nivek said:


> They are not canted. Salomon knows this. I dont know if they were supposed to be and arent, or they never were and the website/catalogue guy blew it.
> 
> The soft heelcup does quite a lot to mimic the canted effect though since they're that much softer laterally than standard bindings. To be honest I kinda wonder if it would just feel wierd to have the soft heelcup and canting in the same binding. I'm content without it on Holograms and Districts.


So my old eyes didn't deceive me . It's a shame though that they advertise the canted footbed on their website. I wouldn't have bought them if I had known they're not canted due to my fucked up knees. I will see how they treat my bones. You saying that the heelcup mimics that effect reassures me a bit though. Thanks!


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Basti said:


> So my old eyes didn't deceive me . It's a shame though that they advertise the canted footbed on their website. I wouldn't have bought them if I had known they're not canted due to my fucked up knees. I will see how they treat my bones. You saying that the heelcup mimics that effect reassures me a bit though. Thanks!


I also have the Holograms and knee problem but don't worry. The foot pad and side rails are very soft and don't have any discomfort. Just avoid ratcheting the ankle strap tight.

For your reference, my stance is 18 F, 6 R and 21 width.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Nito. Can't wait to try those babes out next week.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got confirmation from Salomon that they are not canted. Just like Nivek said there seemed to have been some kind of typo in the catalogue. I told them they should remove that info from their website though .

Anyway, I'll let you guys know how they treat my knees after I tested them.


----------

